# Aku vs. Powerpuff Girls



## Dark Evangel (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku from Samurai Jack against the Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Aku from Samurai Jack against the Powerpuff Girls.



AKU:  ultimate evil
Girls:Beat him up!
Aku: wait they are chil- OH SHIT!

Aku isn't going to be doing anything, but dying you made him fight 3 little super powered girls full of goodness.


----------



## Pinguinus (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku is more or less the equivalent of HIM......then again the girls never managed to defeat the future HIM .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku is not as powerful as Him and the girls may not be able to kill Aku but they can beat him up till he escapes or BFR him into space(if it takes time to come back, it counts as a win). Only way Aku can win is by sending them through time/space as BFR.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku has nothing that can take down the Powerpuff Girls, plus there is 3 of them. Make it just one and he won't die as fast.


----------



## zetzume (Aug 20, 2011)

PPG FTW!!!


----------



## Francesco. (Aug 20, 2011)

Powerpuff Girl in a rapestomp.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku either dies or runs away. No matter what the PPG girls kick his ass.


----------



## Orxon (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku goes back in time and kills Professor X.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 20, 2011)

Eternal Schism said:


> Aku goes back in time and kills Professor *Utonium*.



Fix'd.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 20, 2011)

AKu kick there ass. 
I  Also remember aku came from space .
 Could teleport people across this entire island


----------



## SilverSavio (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku has already been there, beaten them.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 20, 2011)

PPGs rape hard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2011)

SilverSavio said:


> Aku has already been there, beaten them.



They were probably not alive or girls at that point.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2011)

lancebob said:


> AKu kick there ass.
> I  Also remember aku came from space .
> Link removed



Aku is not the same character as The Great Evil. He's just a small fragment of the Evil that gained sentience over time.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how the girls are going to beat Aku.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 20, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Aku is not as powerful as Him and the girls may not be able to kill Aku but they can beat him up till he escapes or BFR him into space(if it takes time to come back, it counts as a win). Only way Aku can win is by sending them through time/space as BFR.



Aku can travel in space actually. He flew to Jupitar in a short while in the beginning of the hunters episode.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku can teleport too, at least far enough to go anywhere he wants in the world.


----------



## Light (Aug 20, 2011)

Aku is a life wiper. Are the girls even country busters?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Aku is a life wiper. Are the girls even country busters?



To be fair, it took him 25 years to enslave the world. But in a world with superhuman warriors who taught Jack how to fight.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

So the PPG'S never continent busted than?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

I wouldn't know...


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

But it did take 25 years for Aku to take over the world. But has he ever did anything close to Continent busting either?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

Aku's best feat of destruction is wiping out the dinosaurs with his extinction level arrival on Earth, IIRC.

That impact was a nearly 100 teraton explosion in our world, and it appears to have done all of jack squat to Aku.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

So is that the equivalent to atleast a country to continent level?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> So is that the equivalent to atleast a country to continent level?



It's the start of country level, yes.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

And the power puff girls. Have they done anything close to that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> And the power puff girls. Have they done anything close to that?



Aku can't hurt children so it doesn't particularly matter.
Most he can do is BFR and the Girls could come back from any BFR he does.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> And the power puff girls. Have they done anything close to that?



Not that I know of. Bubbles blew up the Boogie Man's giant disco ball, but that whole scene was a parody of the Death Star trench run so we don't know if it was a legitimate feat or a chain reaction like Luke's torpedo.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't seen Samurai Jack in a while. Aku can't hurt children? It doesn't matter cause they're artificial life forms designed to look like children. I don't know if the same rule still applies but if it doesn't can the PPG country bust? Also can Aku replicate the feat of destroying close to the continent when he first crash landed?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Most he can do is BFR and the Girls could come back from any BFR he does.



The reverse is also true. The girls can't damage him and he can just fly/teleport/time travel back from any attempted BFR.



ShineMonkey said:


> Also can Aku replicate the feat of destroying close to the continent when he first crash landed?



I don't see what's stopping him from flying into space and hitting the Earth again.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Well does the PPG have continent level durability? And the girls breathe in space?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Well does the PPG have continent level durability? And the girls breathe in space?


Well they are like superman they can take about any hit, but still be knocked out.
I don't see it taking them out with a kill and yes they can go in outerspace.
They can avoid it easily.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

So it's a stalemate?


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't Aku create an evil doppelganger of Jack? Could he do that with the girls as well?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Didn't Aku create an evil doppelganger of Jack? Could he do that with the girls as well?



We can't say he knew jack pretty well compared to the girls and we don't know the process of it.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 21, 2011)

Link removed
Well, he first makes Jack pretty angry and frustrated with all the enemies he had been sending and then make Jack hit some sort of mirror looking device with his sandal which turns into a doppelganger. 

Well in case it doesn't work PPG has shown nothing to down Aku who survived from a meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs. They could get pretty tired from trying to hurt Aku while he can chill. And then Aku can take advantage of their weakening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Link removed
> Well, he first makes Jack pretty angry and frustrated with all the enemies he had been sending and then make Jack hit some sort of mirror looking device with his sandal which turns into a doppelganger.
> 
> Well in case it doesn't work PPG has shown nothing to down Aku who survived from a meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs. They could get pretty tired from trying to hurt Aku while he can chill. And then Aku can take advantage of their weakening.


But Aku can't because they are children that's the problem.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 21, 2011)

Can you pull up a clip showing that he can't harm Children? Cause I know he kept children slaves and what not.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Aku is a life wiper. Are the girls even country busters?



I'm pretty sure they are easily planet level.

Either way though, he was being defeated by Jack. Who isn't either FTL or able to send giant monsters flying off from cities. I know he had his sword which is his weakness, but if Aku was really that powerful he would have killed Jack the moment he saw him.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Aku can't hurt children* so it doesn't particularly matter.
> Most he can do is BFR and the Girls could come back from any BFR he does.



When was this stated? It sounds like your making it up...



Soledad Eterna said:


> I'm pretty sure they are easily planet level.
> 
> Either way though, he was being defeated by Jack. Who isn't either FTL or able to send giant monsters flying off from cities. I know he had his sword which is his weakness, but if Aku was really that powerful he would have killed Jack the moment he saw him.



Aku can travel through space, its just being around Jack's sword weakens him to an even playing field iirc. Aku could casually destroy kingdoms.


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 21, 2011)

aku beats them up


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I'm pretty sure they are easily planet level.
> 
> Either way though, he was being defeated by Jack. Who isn't either FTL or able to send giant monsters flying off from cities. I know he had his sword which is his weakness, but if Aku was really that powerful he would have killed Jack the moment he saw him.



Since when were the girls planet level. So far I see Aku sending them into a dark  dimension until proven otherwise.


----------



## Plague (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't he only be hurt by the sword Jack has? (I know, thats kinda dumb)

If he is invulnerable to all but the sword, then he wins. If not, the girls obliterate him! XD


----------



## Riddler (Aug 21, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Can't he only be hurt by the sword Jack has? (I know, thats kinda dumb)
> 
> If he is invulnerable to all but the sword, then he wins. If not, the girls obliterate him! XD



He also lost to the Elementals who guarded the Jewel of Neptune.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

The girls won't be doing any obliterating today. The girls fast but Aku can teleport. It has still never been proven the girl's are country to continent level. Also Aku is a confirmed life wiper. His initial touchdown created a continent or country level explosion.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> It has still never been proven the girl's are country to continent level. Also Aku is a confirmed life wiper. His initial touchdown created a continent or country level explosion.



Casualy lifting Mount Everest sized boulders + FTL travel in space + throwing = lifewiping


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Since when was Mt Everest itself equal to a continent? Let alone it's boulders?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 21, 2011)

Aren't the PPG lightspeed with metorite busting strength?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Since when was Mt Everest itself equal to a continent? Let alone it's boulders?



Why are continents even being mentioned? The Powerpuff Girls aren't continent busters and Aku doesn't have continent level durability. Well he might, but we have no feats indicating it.



Eternal Sleep said:


> Aren't the PPG lightspeed with metorite busting strength?



Yes.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Why are continents even being mentioned? The Powerpuff Girls aren't continent busters and Aku doesn't have continent level durability. Well he might, but we have no feats indicating it.



Aku survived his own explosion coming in from space and destroying a continent so he does have continent level durability.  And continents are being mentioned to see if the PPG'S can actually hurt him. 

Yes.[/QUOTE]

True but meteors aren't continent size. Well it depends but most of the meteors the PPG'S destroy aren't even that big.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Aku survived his own explosion coming in from space and destroying a continent so he does have continent level durability.  And continents are being mentioned to see if the PPG'S can actually hurt him.



I already went over how powerful the extinction impact that Aku replicated was. It wasn't even close to continent level, and Aku didn't destroy a continent when he landed. I have no idea where you're getting continent level anything from.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Then how big was it.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Then how big was it.



Country level.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok so have the PPG'S done anything country level?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Ok so have the PPG'S done anything country level?



That metorite was easily country level.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Show me a scan


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a cartoon, there are no scans.

Do you mean a clip?


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

Scans are like pictures everything has scans. Just show a pic or a clip.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 21, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Since when was Mt Everest itself equal to a continent? Let alone it's boulders?



You fail at understanding the concept of "throwing" I see: a single PPG can easily grab Mount Everest. A single PPG can throw Mount Everest at Earth, from space, at speeds far exceeding the ones from asteroids of similar size which may have hit the Earth millions of years ago.

*What happens when a 6 to 12 km space rock hits Earth?* 

_The initial blast from the impact would sweep over a large area of the planet, killing everything in its path. It would throw up millions of tons of debris to obscure the Sun, hindering the photosynthesis that drives most ecosystems. The heat would release large volumes of CO2 and SO2 from the vaporization of rocks, and ignite the world's forests -- releasing still more CO2 and inducing long-term global warming. As the atmospheric debris slowly rains back down onto the surface, toxic compounds might poison much of what life remains._



_Researchers from the University of Toronto and the Geological Survey of Canada studied the remains of a 250-kilometre wide crater in Sudbury, Ontario, known as the Sudbury Igneous Complex, caused by a collision with a Mount Everest-sized meteorite 1.8 billion years ago._





ShineMonkey said:


> Scans are like pictures everything has scans. Just show a pic or a clip.


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2011)

So it's a stalemate.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 21, 2011)

How is it a stalemate when the girls are faster than him, have alot of ways of defeating him like burning him to death, freezing him or just outright beating the living crud of him, and the only thing he can do is teleport them to another time era?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> How is it a stalemate when the girls are faster than him, have alot of ways of defeating him like burning him to death, freezing him or just outright beating the living crud of him, and the only thing he can do is teleport them to another time era?



How are they faster? Aku travels through space. At 1:20 then skip to 5:00

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuocTYBDW08[/YOUTUBE]

Have the PPGs flown through space before?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah they have. Many times actually.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Yeah they have. Many times actually.



I wouldn't call that faster. The vid even shows them(Hunters) flying past our known solar system.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 21, 2011)

But he still has problems fighting Jack, who has never shown to be FTL.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 21, 2011)

Jack has crazy reaction/fighting feats.

I mean PPG can be FTL...but does that mean they have never got tagged in a fight before either...?

Shouldnt they speedblitz their opponents who are far weaker than Aku...?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> But he still has problems fighting Jack, who has never shown to be FTL.



The sword's presence weakens him. Even the slightest wound from it causes him severe pain.

...and if you wanna play that route. The PPGs are challenged by a monkey. Same thing for both sides being slowed by PIS/CIS


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2011)

It's a stalemate because they can't hurt each other.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 22, 2011)

powerpuff girl feat are inconsistent


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 22, 2011)

SilverSavio said:


> Aku has already been there, beaten them.



End thread


----------

